

Record and Post GIFs to Twitter - navidsafa
http://recordit.co/?utm=hn

======
cory123444
Neat tool, I prefer [http://www.gifgrabber.com](http://www.gifgrabber.com)
because you can also save to your computer.

~~~
benbeltran
Looks interesting. Will check it out. Only 10 seconds though, right?

~~~
cory123444
Yeah, not sure why they have that limitation...

------
victorvation
Looks great. I just wish there was a hotkey to start and stop recording. It's
kind of a nuisance to have my mouse going up to the top right corner at the
end of every gif.

~~~
benbeltran
The current build, secretly has Cmd+Shift+5

------
tylermac1
Not sure how to even use it on Windows. Running the app only brings up a
message box saying it's already running. Any hotkey combos for Windows?

~~~
tylermac1
Nevermind. Found it.
[http://recordit.co/lEDhliAAuU](http://recordit.co/lEDhliAAuU)

------
benbeltran
[http://recordit.co/dBgMnxsHVc.gif](http://recordit.co/dBgMnxsHVc.gif)

------
moraveji
everything this company puts out is streamlined, simple, effective, and
pleasant to use. respect.

------
RRRA
Too bad they get converted, we could have posted GIF+ZIP combos... ;)

------
lardissone
Cool, upload is so fast!

~~~
navidsafa
Woo

------
benbeltran
Pretty excited to finally see this going up :)...

------
yeppers8
very nice! just wish there was an option to increase FPS so it would work
better for gameplay gifs

~~~
benbeltran
Hey! Just as a followup, in case you're still interested. We released a pro
version that includes FPS and password protection

------
skelogh
Like if it wasn't already cool! Awesome!

------
adrian_sas
easy and handy, very nice!.

------
renemonroy
Cool, I really dig this!

